# Panasonic Luminex?



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

I use one of their extremely inexpensive point and shoot models. The shots aren't fabulous, but for full auto, I qualify it as good enough most days.

Here's a few samples:

























I'm sure you could do better with one of their more advanced models.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

how does it do with shrimp, and moving fish?


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

Not terrible, not fabulous.







I'm sure it could be better, with practice.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

yeah, not bad at all. is he on a crypt lutea?


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

I think so? I can't remember of those are lutea's, lucens', or willissii'. And no, they aren't bad. Particularly for how out of practice I am. I'm sure if I put in a little more time, they could be nice.


----------

